# 20 gallon high, breeding setup



## bubbles1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi guys! I have a 20 gallon high that used to hold mulitis, but my external filter like had a pipe burst and emptied my water everywhere, and essentially drained the fish tank killing my ever prescious multifasciatus colony which cost a lot of money  . So now I'm gonna re-stock I'm really interested breeding something, doesn't have to be cichlids, I'm just curious what my options are, I've heard people breeding angels in a 20 high before, maybe I'd go for some different shell dwellers. But anyone want to give me some interesting ideas? Thanks for all help!


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes you could do one angel pair in a 20g high, but the problem would be unless you buy an already mated pair, it may be hard to get a pair since you really can't have more than two angels... 50% chance you'll get one male and one female. You could try german blue rams or bolivian rams too!  Really, you have a lot of options. There's livebearers you can breed, which is an obvious option. hmmm


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

The problem is almost any egg layer outside the cichlid family is going to require two tanks if you want to raise fry. If you go with liverbearers, don't do that common stuff from Pet Whatever, get something different. You could go with some Goodieds, you would have to rehome most of the fry. Humpback Lemias are a very cool livebearer as are tiger teddies. Go over to Aquabid and see what is out there. I have fish that are extinct in the wild. If not, go buy another tank and we can re-start the discussion.


----------

